# sponsored bike ride.



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

hi all.
i am doing a 52 mile bike ride from brecon to Cardiff, its in aid of ty hafan
ty hafan helps terminally children and there families, it is a great charity that
needs all the support it can get.

if you would like to sponsor me and the 3 guys doing it, adam, gareth and richard, then here is the link.

https://www.justgiving.com/TheBlazi...BlazingSaddles1&utm_campaign=pfp-share-mobile


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

you can now text your donation..........text BLZN61 followed by the amount e,g £5 to 70070
you can text donate any amount from £1.
all donations will help ty hafan.


----------

